# NASA Adds to Evidence of Mysterious Ancient Earthworks



## Anorion (Oct 30, 2015)

> High in the skies over Kazakhstan, space-age technology has revealed an ancient mystery on the ground.
> 
> Satellite pictures of a remote and treeless northern steppe reveal colossal earthworks — geometric figures of squares, crosses, lines and rings the size of several football fields, recognizable only from the air and the oldest estimated at 8,000 years old.
> 
> ...


*www.nytimes.com/2015/11/03/science...on=top-stories-below&WT.nav=top-stories-below


----------



## quan chi (Oct 30, 2015)

Definitely aliens.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2015)

Again, aliens should be the last assumption. But it is very unlikely that ancient humans would be capable of understanding such complex geometry or have any motivation to do something like this.


----------



## icebags (Oct 31, 2015)

alien vs predator hunting ground alert ! *s.yimg.com/lq/i/mesg/emoticons7/104.gif


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2015)

It's clearly a case of time machine *******s.


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2015)

interesting.


----------

